# Supprimer iPhone perdu



## mamaxxx (3 Août 2021)

Bonjour!
J'ai perdu un iPhone sur lequel j'avais mes identifiants iCloud, WhatsApp, etc.
Je suis allé dans la gestion des appareils de mon Cloud et j'ai supprimé mon compte à distance sur cet appareil.
Est-ce que si quelqu'un le retrouve, il ne pourra accéder à rien chez moi ?
Comment faire pour être sûr qu'on ne puisse plus se connecter sur mon compte iCloud/Mail/Whatsapp sur cet appareil ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------

